# Hoyt Charger, adjusting draw length.



## Nixon711 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey guys, recently picked up a Hoyt Charger from a private sale. I believe that I'll have to adjust the draw length, do I need extra parts to change the draw length? or is it a simple procedure? I will end up going into a local archery shop to have what I need done, but I just wanted to know for myself.

Thanks!


----------



## Mathewsman275 (Feb 2, 2005)

You have to change the module and or cam plus mod depending what yours has and where you need to be.
charger 2 cams can be changed 24 -26.5 and charger 3 cams can be changed 27-30
I just got one on trade as well and had a #2 cam , so I had to purchase a #3 cam and mod to get it to fit my stepsons 27.5 draw length on a 2013 with ZRX limbs 
you can download the charger tune chart from Hoyts website to give you an idea what mods and cams are needed.
go to support then browse tune charts. Hope this helps


----------

